# Breeding Male British Short Hair



## Rebex Rose (Aug 22, 2020)

I have a Beautiful Male kitten 5 month British Blue Short hair . 
I would like more info on breeding him and how much I could charge to do this ? And the process 
I Understand I need to get a Vet to Certify him how much does this also cost . 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Assuming he was bought for breeding, your breeder should be the one advising.

Owning a stud is not recommended for a novice, its a big responsibility to take on others cats for mating.

Has he been shown? Health tested? Registered for breeding? What is it that he has to offer to the breed?


----------



## MumOfKintyre (Jun 5, 2020)

Is he a pedigree (registered anything else in my opinion is a moggy) is he on the active register? Surely if you have been sold an active cat then you have deeply researched breeding? If he has been sold non active then he is not for breeding. If he isn't registered at all then he may look like a bsh but he is a moggy and you need to get him neutered and recognize that you bought him from byb. Genuine registered breeders put in a lot of work and know their breed completely.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

In addition to everything above about his need to be registered for breeding and a good example of his breed...

If he's not been shown and you don't go to shows, look at the BSH, remember what you have seen and read the reports afterwards you have no idea if he's a good example of the breed.

Owning a stud and accepting other people's girls in is not for the faint-hearted. I've seen photos of nasty injuries caused to the owner by their stud, and sometimes the stud injures the girl or vice versa. Additionally entire male cats usually spray urine and so have to live in their own premises. In the UK this normally takes the form of a stud pen and run in the garden, in some countries they live in their own room with washable walls & floors in the house. Whatever they live in needs double doors so they or the girl can't escape.

Quite honestly a stud is absolutely the wrong place to start.

Of course we assuming you ARE new to cat breeding as 1) you've not said you have any previous experience, and 2) your question strongly suggests you don't.


----------



## Rebex Rose (Aug 22, 2020)

OrientalSlave said:


> In addition to everything above about his need to be registered for breeding and a good example of his breed...
> 
> If he's not been shown and you don't go to shows, look at the BSH, remember what you have seen and read the reports afterwards you have no idea if he's a good example of the breed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rebex Rose (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank you for all your advice above . I purchased him as a Registered Pedigree and wanted to look into further breeding. 
From all the advice I have had I am obviously a novice and will definitely keep him as a house pet as planned . 
Thanks again for all your input .


----------



## MumOfKintyre (Jun 5, 2020)

Rebex Rose said:


> Thank you for all your advice above . I purchased him as a Registered Pedigree and wanted to look into further breeding.
> From all the advice I have had I am obviously a novice and will definitely keep him as a house pet as planned .
> Thanks again for all your input .


He may be registered but there's a difference between and active and non active. Is he registered active if not he is not breeding quality and needs to be neutered.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

MumOfKintyre said:


> He may be registered but there's a difference between and active and non active. Is he registered active if not he is not breeding quality and needs to be neutered.


By no means all cats of breeding quality are registered active, especially males. Also being registered active is no guarantee of quality - there are plenty of adverts for people willing to register any cat active for any person for some extra money.

@Rebex Rose has already said they have made the sensible choice which is to neuter him and enjoy him as a pet. As he is 5 months old I hope this has either been done, or they have an appointment.


----------



## MumOfKintyre (Jun 5, 2020)

OrientalSlave said:


> By no means all cats of breeding quality are registered active, especially males. Also being registered active is no guarantee of quality - there are plenty of adverts for people willing to register any cat active for any person for some extra money.
> 
> @Rebex Rose has already said they have made the sensible choice which is to neuter him and enjoy him as a pet. As he is 5 months old I hope this has either been done, or they have an appointment.


My goodness im3really shocked at that! I'm going by breeders I know of who are so particular with their cats and would only select the best to breed from.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

MumOfKintyre said:


> My goodness im3really shocked at that! I'm going by breeders I know of who are so particular with their cats and would only select the best to breed from.


Go look at the adverts. I'm surprised you are shocked though.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Rebex Rose said:


> I purchased him as a Registered Pedigree and wanted to look into further breeding.


Neuter him and chat with your breeder about whether he is show worthy.

You can learn a lot showing a neuter for several years - meet other breeders, learn the standard, know what type of cats you'd like to produce, learn all about feline husbandry, stud care and raising kittens by shadowing another breeder.

Current shows depend on where you live, many countries have started back up.



MumOfKintyre said:


> My goodness im3really shocked at that! I'm going by breeders I know of who are so particular with their cats and would only select the best to breed from.


There are plenty of "registered byb's" especially in the more popular breeds such as BSH, MCO, BEN, RAG.

Breeding quality and show quality can also be different.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

spotty cats said:


> Has he been shown


No way owner will have been able to show him yet in the UK as there are still no shows running. Gccf shows wont re start till at least November and then may not re start then. Tbh I dont even know how they are going to start again with social distancing because GCCF use metal show pens in sows all next to each other


----------



## MumOfKintyre (Jun 5, 2020)

I know all about byb but I'm shocked that breeders aren't more selective who they sell their active cats too.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

MumOfKintyre said:


> I know all about byb but I'm shocked that breeders aren't more selective who they sell their active cats too.


Not sure why you are shocked that SOME breeders aren't more selective. There are plenty of adverts 'active for £xxx extra' is all too common.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

MumOfKintyre said:


> I know all about byb but I'm shocked that breeders aren't more selective who they sell their active cats too.


There are breeders and there are breeders.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh there is an advert on a certain site selling all kittens in litter on active for 1200 each and saying hey can go at 9 weeks old


----------

